# Unusual baby/toddler cardigan



## CraftyDeville (Jul 18, 2011)

For all those for a taste for something a little different, here's a cardigan I made that is not only unusual, but is also fun and easy to make.

The pattern is an instant download from Patternfish, Sirdar Snuggly DK 1401 (birth to 7 years)


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

CraftyDeville said:


> For all those for a taste for something a little different, here's a cardigan I made that is not only unusual, but is also fun and easy to make.
> 
> The pattern is an instant download from Patternfish, Sirdar Snuggly DK 1401 (birth to 7 years)


That, my friend is SPECTACULAR!!!! 
The colour is unbelievable.... And the shape...And the whole jolly thing!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

So cute. I will have to get the pattern.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

That's so cute! I wish I had a granddaughter.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a lovely design ~ great colour :thumbup:


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

That is really pretty! 
Pity - most of the babies due to arrive in the next few months are boys. There just aren't that many cute patterns for boys! They tend to be sports-oriented or to look like the kid is in prison.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

So different and a beautiful color I love the way we are not just using the same old colors for baby garments. Pink and blue are nice but with such a variety I love to see a bright color like this now and then Beautiful work and thanks for telling us what pattern you used :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Gorgeous cardigan and pretty colour.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely and I love the colour, thank you for the pattern details. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is really cute and beautifully knitted


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I feel the same way. My.grandson gets a sweater or two out of me every year. His current favorite is the wonderful Wallaby by Cottage Creations. He loves the pocket in the front, and the hood keeps his head warm. This will be his second one, as he out grew the first. There are great and simple sweater patterns out there. You might check on Ravelry, but your favorite LYS should have some great ideas, too!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Beautiful sweater! I love it!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Now this is adorable! Very cute- excellent job. Love this pattern!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> That is really pretty!
> Pity - most of the babies due to arrive in the next few months are boys. There just aren't that many cute patterns for boys! They tend to be sports-oriented or to look like the kid is in prison.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raglan-cables-set-cardigan-and-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babys-hooded-windjammer-pullover
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boy-knit-middy-shirt-top
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babys-triangle-sweater-set
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stacked-stag-horn-baby-sweater-dk-weight
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kanoko-baby-cardigan


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting! Love this sweater! Will have to save and do for GD!


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

What a pretty little girl's sweater. You chose a great color and your knitting is superb! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

That is lovely. It's nice to make something that's constructed differently and the colour is fab too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

That little sweater has the look and feel of a little jacket. Quite wonderful, actually.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

That's so cute. Wish my GD was younger, so I could make her one.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

That IS very cute and unusual. I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## pixiechick (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow I love that


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Like I needed another pattern, LOL! But, I did buy and download the pattern. I have been looking for something to get me out of my "slump" and this may be it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Really adorable!

With all the patterns that I have, paid and free, just can't justify another $ which will sit and wait.

But sure enjoy seeing the knitting by others.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

It is unusual....in a lovely way! What a sweet and unique baby sweater,


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

So adorable. Off to get the pattern now. Thanks for sharing.

Here is the link. 
http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/13366-sirdar-1401-waistcoat-and-cardigan-birth-age-7


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for showing us this lovely cardigan. I couldn't resist it, so I have bought it. Very useful as it goes up to age 7.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

How very pretty. Nice to find something different.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> That is really pretty!
> Pity - most of the babies due to arrive in the next few months are boys. There just aren't that many cute patterns for boys! They tend to be sports-oriented or to look like the kid is in prison.


That is so true - and funny! Thanks for the laugh!

I love your sweater! I love love love that color! She will be a styling baby and the envy of all her friends.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

cabbagehome said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/raglan-cables-set-cardigan-and-hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babys-hooded-windjammer-pullover
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-boy-knit-middy-shirt-top
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babys-triangle-sweater-set
> ...


Hi! 
Thank you... The funny thing is, I've made a couple of these already. I guess great minds do think alike, hmm?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is so pretty!! Love that color, too!


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Just what I have been looking for ...Thank you....It looks lovely.....xxxxx.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Just what I have been looking for ...Thank you....It looks lovely.....xxxxx.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Just what I have been looking for ...Thank you....It looks lovely.....xxxxx.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Just what I have been looking for ...Thank you....It looks lovely.....xxxxx.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

ooops....don't know what happened there but posted more reply's than I intended....


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

isaacsnan said:


> ooops....don't know what happened there but posted more reply's than I intended....


Sometimes your enthusiasm just spills over... and you get multiple posts.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I love it!!
The unusual color is gorgeous!!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

If I did baby sweaters I'd pick this one! Adorable. Hey I did dream the other night my daughter was expecting (she who has said no babies!)


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely cardi! :thumbup:


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Now that is a beauty ...well done xx


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

just beautiful would love this in adult size as well


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Your knitting is lovely and it is a really pretty pattern design. :thumbup:


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## Faith2 one (Feb 20, 2014)

Great work just lovely


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Love, love, love it!! Will have to get the pattern for my granddaughter.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I LOVE this sweater!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

WOW!! :lol:


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I love it! Great work.


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful. I love it


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW thatis beautiful, with second ggranddaughter due in three weeks, will have to make two matching for each sister,great grandchildren love hand knitted clothes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I love it. Not only is it great for a little girl but would like for me. Beautiful job and striking.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! That is unique and adorable!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Charming design, and your choice of color is perfect IMHO.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

my favourite colour that is beautiful and thanks for the details of the pattern


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

PERFECT...I was wondering what I would make with the beautiful alpaca that I just received, and I think you solved that issue!!! Your sweater is stunning, color perfect, and the button is adorable!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

So cute.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

absolutely eye catching. I love it.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is so darn cute - love the style and color, great job


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

That is the one. Granddaughter outgrew first cardi I made for her. This one is perfect for this next project. Thank you; yours is fabulous!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

What a great little sweater. It would be perfect for Easter. if it were seamless I'd be very tempted to knit it.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

that is perfect! I must get that pattern. thanks for sharing


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I ordered the pattern the minute I saw this beautiful cardigan. Can't wait to start it.


----------



## fran the florist (Sep 3, 2012)

All I need is a granddaughter!! Will download the pattern in readiness, ha!ha! beautiful.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you cabbagehome! We are expecting a boy in aug.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

I love it and have to make it for my new GD. Thanks for sharing. Colour is amazing by the way!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very pretty..


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

positively gorgeous!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I love it! It is beautiful!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

SO cute!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it....very unique.. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

What a cute sweater! I love the button! Your knitting is beautiful. ;0)


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That is beautiful! I love the style, the knitting, the color and that button is just perfect. Great job.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is very nice work


----------



## bcapiak (Jan 23, 2014)

That is so sweet.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

The sweater is really cute. Nice to see something different for the little ones.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is gorgeous love it.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Love it! I really like different things and it's in my favorite color. Beautifully done!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

The Patternfish Id for this beautiful sweater is 13366 and you must use Paypal to get it. Oi Vey!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Very unique indeed! Lovely job knitting. Thank you for sharing the pattern name!


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

Love it... except for that obvious seam in the back. I will have a look at the pattern. perhaps there is a way to modify the pattern to eliminate that seam.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

CraftyDeville said:


> For all those for a taste for something a little different, here's a cardigan I made that is not only unusual, but is also fun and easy to make.
> 
> The pattern is an instant download from Patternfish, Sirdar Snuggly DK 1401 (birth to 7 years)


Beautiful work! The color a favorite. Good choice!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this. I'm always looking for something a little different and you convinced me with 'fun and easy'. I'm going to make this for my granddaughter.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is really adorable. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful...and now in my Library!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I love it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

That is absolutely divine, well done


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I love Sirdar patterns. This one is very cute and great color choice.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Lovely little cardigan, thx for sharing. Terrible price for an electronic IMO.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater! Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh! that it so cute!!


----------



## shirleyoboe (Feb 21, 2012)

So adorable! I see this in my granddaughter Ayla's future!!! Thank you for sharing--love the color!!!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

So adorable


----------



## Jonah (Feb 11, 2014)

Love the sweater AND the color. Definately a unisex color. Am gonna look at it again. Want this yarn for upcoming GGrandy boy !


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

kmckinstry77 said:


> That is really pretty!
> Pity - most of the babies due to arrive in the next few months are boys. There just aren't that many cute patterns for boys! They tend to be sports-oriented or to look like the kid is in prison.


I'm with you on that! Boy things just are not as cute as girl things. We had three of our kids get married within 6 1/2 months of one another recently and the the expected onslaught of babies has begun -- one boy born in December and another boy expected in August. We were SO hoping for a girl (of course we never let on about our personal wishes! Oh my, no.), but all will be much loved, and I'll find cute things to knit for them!


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

P.S. None the less, I'm copying the pattern for this exceptionally precious sweater. Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

CraftyDeville said:


> For all those for a taste for something a little different, here's a cardigan I made that is not only unusual, but is also fun and easy to make.
> 
> The pattern is an instant download from Patternfish, Sirdar Snuggly DK 1401 (birth to 7 years)


This sweater is adorable. I love the pattern. The color you chose is wonderful. Superb knitting!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very different and love the color.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 11, 2014)

I agree ! Well, I'm on a mission to find this shade of yarn for expected GG baby. I love deep rich colors, especially for babies. O my, we've come a long way from baby blues, pinks and yellow ! Who knew ???


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Would you share the pattern please you did a great job beautiful thanks.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Found it on Ravelry as a paid for download or on ebay as part of a book, better value, Sirdar 426


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh I have to knit that for my new great niece.


----------



## bev1 (May 20, 2012)

just printed the pattern 
thank you for showing yours
I will use light blue
thanks again
bev1


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jonah said:


> Love the sweater AND the color. Definately a unisex color. Am gonna look at it again. Want this yarn for upcoming GGrandy boy !


Definitely a unisex color. I hope you didn't mean you thought it was a unisex pattern?? Seems feminine to me.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

so pretty


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful and I love the colour ! Very nice work !


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Very adorable, I will have to try it!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

That is such a gorgeous little cardigan. Love it.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 11, 2014)

Yep...unisex color... :thumbup:


----------



## Karo (Sep 3, 2011)

I bought the pattern, and I used my credit card. I don't do PayPal.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

Has anyone else had trouble finding this pattern I have used every search term on this message and I can not find it patternfish comes up with no pattern found


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute.. will definitely download this..xo


----------



## Mimi7667 (Jul 3, 2013)

I couldn't find the pattern on Patternfish. Do you have the pattern number.


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes I could not find it .


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

just lovely....bothe knitting and the pattern


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

Has anyone seen a similar version of this to knit in an adult size please? my (grown up daughter ) love it


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

How adorable is that and such a beautiful colour (my favourite)...love, love, love it.


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

I am having difficulty finding it as well. I found the pamphlet but would need to order it from Australia.. I am in Usa..If someone could post a link I would appreciate it.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I have to do this!


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

It is beautiful


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

What a lovely original shape for a cardi. Thanks for telling us about it.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Adorable! I bought the pattern but haven't tried it yet, so I'll have to settle for admiring yours!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

superjan said:


> That, my friend is SPECTACULAR!!!!
> The colour is unbelievable.... And the shape...And the whole jolly thing!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Superjan said it best!!! Ditto, ditto!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Lovely sweater!! Beautiful work, great color!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-baby-cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-baby-waistcoat

This pattern also has a vest! How cute is this?


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

superjan said:


> That, my friend is SPECTACULAR!!!!
> The colour is unbelievable.... And the shape...And the whole jolly thing!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


My words almost exactly!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

That is so cute


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

So very pretty


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

Wondering if it could be done in self striping yarn and not look ridiculous. I bought a ton of it pink shades and havent found a project. Have a girl to be born in family. I am making a blanket and would like to make a few sweaters to send along with it. Mom is daughter of a close friend. When her son was born I sent along a nice check and two sweaters. never saw a pic of kid wearing them... the least someone would do so my excitement for knitting for her is minimal. We have all been in that place!!! Noticed pattern goes till size 6-7 and that will be grandaughter's size come next winter. Now that would be a worthy recipient. Lili loves handmade seaters!!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

How girly!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Very pretty, love the colour too. :thumbup:


----------



## The other CMB (Mar 30, 2013)

I think I looked all over ravelry but could not find this beautiful pattern. I even went into Patternfish patterns...help!


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

bev1 said:


> just printed the pattern
> thank you for showing yours
> I will use light blue
> thanks again
> bev1


how did you order the pattern for that great purple cardigan
on what site, and r u in US or Canada? Thankyou


----------



## kele (Sep 19, 2012)

Grannie Sandy said:


> The Patternfish Id for this beautiful sweater is 13366 and you must use Paypal to get it. Oi Vey!


hellol Grannie Sandy, thanks for the info of how to get that great pattern, I will try and get it, Oy Vey, also will try some knitting shops for the pattern here in Toronto
kele


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

The other CMB said:


> I think I looked all over ravelry but could not find this beautiful pattern. I even went into Patternfish patterns...help!


Isn't this it?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-baby-cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-baby-waistcoat


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

I love this but can't seem to find the pattern. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

iv typed in 13366 and couldnt get either x


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

What a delightful sweater!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,magnificent work and colour. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Soooo pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

That is absoluetly gorgeous. I must have that pattern. Thanks for sharing. Is it difficult to knit?


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very sweet.

SEA


----------



## Jonah (Feb 11, 2014)

Bev1 Could you please post the link where we can find the pattern. Thank you


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

THAT is the prettiest cardie I have seen in a long time,,,,my next project for both granddaughters....thank you, thank you !!!!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I am so excited about this baby cardigan. It is indeed unusual. However, could you please either post the link or tell us the name of the pattern. I have tried the Patternfish website and there are so many I could not find it. Thank you so much. Your workmanship is outstanding.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I bought this pattern ages ago but never knitted it. I am now going to make it my next project, it looks so good knitted. Plus my DDs friend had a baby girl at the weekend


----------



## Mimi7667 (Jul 3, 2013)

I found the pattern on Patternfish and it is #1401.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> That is really pretty!
> Pity - most of the babies due to arrive in the next few months are boys. There just aren't that many cute patterns for boys! They tend to be sports-oriented or to look like the kid is in prison.


Hahaha!

This is a lovely feminine sweater. I'm going looking for this pattern!


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

i love it but can't find an easy download. Can you help please?


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

I think it's a great sweater!


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

success... I found thr pattern. Thanks so much!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

anthealb said:


> success... I found thr pattern. Thanks so much!


Maybe because I live in Australia, I am having a hard job to get it to Download.....


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am having a hard time finding this pattern. I found one almost like it for $17.95 but I had to order it. Please help. Thanks, Ann


CraftyDeville said:


> For all those for a taste for something a little different, here's a cardigade that is not only unusual, but is also fun and easy to make.
> 
> The pattern is an instant download from Patternfish, Sirdar Snuggly DK 1401 (birth to 7 years)


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't seem to find this pattern. Can you help?


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

Tried to find the pattern for your lovely little girls sweater couldn't find it on the sight can you direct me further Thanks Judy o


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks sjbowers = that's the one


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is so cute and sweet


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

Could not find the pattern you stated. could you please forward it to me


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

So cute and stylish ... I love it! And the color is perfect :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

jmohara7 said:


> Could not find the pattern you stated. could you please forward it to me


http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/13366-sirdar-1401-waistcoat-and-cardigan-birth-age-7

BTW, you should never put your e-mail address on a public forum ... anybody can see it ... including spammers.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and beautifully done!


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

That is really lovely !! I might have to get the pattern


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I really like the style of it. You did a fantastic job making it. Perfect color.


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

has anyone got a copy of this pattern they can let me look at - I would like to see if I can adapt it to knit for my grown up daughter. It so nice


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

boss said:


> has anyone got a copy of this pattern they can let me look at - I would like to see if I can adapt it to knit for my grown up daughter. It so nice


I posted a link to it 4 posts above yours.

The pattern itself cannot be shared without violating copyright laws.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh, I love it would love to knit this.


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Lovely suggestions, there are some really lovely knits for boys as well as girls :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous! I know two little girls (gds, aged 2 and 7) who would LOVE this!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

wendyirene said:


> Thanks sjbowers = that's the one


You're welcome! Do you think the others will catch on? LOL


----------



## Brenna (Jun 28, 2011)

This is adorable and beautiful work. Would love to try this for my little girls.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Karo said:


> I bought the pattern, and I used my credit card. I don't do PayPal.


My I offer a positive suggestion? I have a PayPal account because both of my sons suggested it. Credit card information is a lot more secure with PayPal than just using your credit card online. At least, think about it. It really is easy to set up. They will e-mail you if they suspect something is not what you ordered and they ask for your okay if it is something you ordered. If I can set up an account, anyone can. I am a senior citizen and do not like just using my credit/debit card online.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

This little sweater is so gorgeous! Love the style of it and if I have a little granddaughter again, this is what I'll be knitting! Thanks for sharing, great work & love the color too!


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Where did you find the pattern would you share please I can't find it thank you.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

love style something different


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

The number of the pattern is 1401. Just put that into the search box and it comes up. I scrolled and scrolled and finally figured it out. The actual picture of the pattern looks different from the one posted on Knitters Paradise. Good luck.


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

That is so lovely, love the shape, the colour - everything -well done


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

:shock: :shock: That is ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL. So so cute.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

JeanWilkins said:


> My I offer a positive suggestion? I have a PayPal account because both of my sons suggested it. Credit card information is a lot more secure with PayPal than just using your credit card online. At least, think about it. It really is easy to set up. They will e-mail you if they suspect something is not what you ordered and they ask for your okay if it is something you ordered. If I can set up an account, anyone can. I am a senior citizen and do not like just using my credit/debit card online.


This is REALLY good advise !!!! please everyone take note. You don't need to put money into your Paypal account simply put your credit card details into your account and if you make a purchase it will debit your card on each transaction. You not only protect your credit card details but you also protect your purchase, if your goods don't turn up or are not what you expected there is a disputes section where you are able to make a claim against the merchant. Please please at all times protect your credit card details.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jenwild said:


> This is REALLY good advise !!!! please everyone take note. You don't need to put money into your Paypal account simply put your credit card details into your account and if you make a purchase it will debit your card on each transaction. You not only protect your credit card details but you also protect your purchase, if your goods don't turn up or are not what you expected there is a disputes section where you are able to make a claim against the merchant. Please please at all times protect your credit card details.


I totally agree! And also add that one should never, never, EVER use their debit cards for any online purchases!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

I love it, cute and different!


----------



## blingnoddie (Aug 4, 2013)

I cant seem to find the pattern here on patternfish.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

blingnoddie said:


> I cant seem to find the pattern here on patternfish.


I posted a link to the pattern on page 12 of this thread.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh my these are priceless. Very well done!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Jenwild said:


> This is REALLY good advise !!!! please everyone take note. You don't need to put money into your Paypal account simply put your credit card details into your account and if you make a purchase it will debit your card on each transaction. You not only protect your credit card details but you also protect your purchase, if your goods don't turn up or are not what you expected there is a disputes section where you are able to make a claim against the merchant. Please please at all times protect your credit card details.


That's true; you don't have to put any money into it. I thought that you did, but my sons told me that I didn't. It's just a protection for you info. I had forgotten that part when I first posted. Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

JeanWilkins said:


> That's true; you don't have to put any money into it. I thought that you did, but my sons told me that I didn't. It's just a protection for you info. I had forgotten that part when I first posted. Thank you for reminding me.


Absolutely! No money required. You just tell Paypal what you want your default payment method to be ... a bank account, a credit card, whatever. I have Bill Me Later as my default payment method on PayPal.

I have also noticed that more brick and mortar stores are offering PayPal as a payment method. Yesterday, I was at Office Depot and commented on it when I saw that they offered PayPal.


----------



## janthissell (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you so much. I knew KP followers wouldn't let me down.


----------



## janthissell (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you so much. I knew KP followers wouldn't let me down.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Sweater is beautiful.
DotS


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Sweater is beautiful.
DotS


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Just so beautiful, love the colour


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Would you be able to provide a link to the pattern? My friend can't seem to find the pattern on Patternfish. Thanks so much.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 11, 2014)

The pattern is posted a couple of pages back on this link. In upper right hand corner of this page you have the option to click back to original posting.  and page thru all the comments. Happy Tuesday Knitters.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much. I've learned something new today.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 11, 2014)

You're very welcome.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

JeanWilkins said:


> My I offer a positive suggestion? I have a PayPal account because both of my sons suggested it. Credit card information is a lot more secure with PayPal than just using your credit card online. At least, think about it. It really is easy to set up. They will e-mail you if they suspect something is not what you ordered and they ask for your okay if it is something you ordered. If I can set up an account, anyone can. I am a senior citizen and do not like just using my credit/debit card online.


I like PayPal also. I use it alot for eBay purchases and charity donations. In 14 years of constant use, I have had only one problem which my bank resolved immediately.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty i just love it & that color too!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the style, love the color!!


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

SIRDAR

2012
1401 WAISTCOAT AND CARDIGAN

On Patternfish


----------

